# Applying self leveling floor compound over existing floor adhesive?



## rortiz (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, 
I just removed some 30 year old linoleum flooring and the floor adhesive is still on the concrete slab. I'm installing tile so I want to get it right. I wanted to know if self leveling floor compound can be applied over the existing floor adhesive or do I have to go ahead and scrape it off? If so, any tips on what is the best way to remove the adhesive?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

We need to know more about this adhesive. What color, how thick a film, feel hard, sticky, how old, does hot water do anything? What does it say on the product you plan to use? Do you need to level the floor or make it flat?

Irrespective, you do have to scrape the floor until most or all is off, just need to know more to determine if it all has to come off or not. 

Jaz


----------



## rortiz (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't know the adhesive, but when i pulled up the linoleum, there was like a gray cotton-like material under it. Some of it came off with the linoleum, some did not. I'm assuming it's the backing of the linoleum. I heard it might have asbestos so I'm using a wet method to remove it. Almost done taking it all off. Some yellowish-white adhesive still remains. Comes off fairly well with hot water but still wanted to know if i can apply the self leveling floor compound on top of it. Days are getting colder and i need to finish quickly.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The yellowish is the old adhesive and the whitish is likely from the moisture you are applying. The whitish also may indicate the use of a water-based adhesive to install the vinyl (linoleum) originally. At any rate you must remove the old adhesive to nothing more than a stain remaining. THEN use the primer associated with the self leveller you choose to use. Installing self leveller over a thick residue of old adhesive (especially if it is water-based) will be counterproductive and may cause the self leveller to peel and lift.


----------

